# Exclusive Car Care: BMW E93 M3 LE500 Convertible - Santorini Blue



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Guys

Not posted in awhile but thought I would share a few jobs with you.

You can keep up with my work on various social media sites. Facebook or Twitter A "Like or a "Follow" would be appreciated. :thumbs:

The owner of this BMW M3 requested long lasting easily maintainable protection so Gtechniq products were used (Paintwork coated with C1 and topped with C2, wheels coated with C5 and tyres dressed with T1 and glass treated with G1).

Few shots during the polishing stages -





































The exhaust box is easily visible from behind so I spent a few minutes tidying this up to make it look a bit more presentable.



















And a few shots of the car completed...



































































































































































If you would like to book your own Paint Correction Detail, or find the perfect detailing package for your car, contact us today so that we can better assist you in all of your vehicle reconditioning needs.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Great colour for it, not sure on the black wheels.

Looks tidy in the afters


----------



## Jacko wacko (Apr 11, 2014)

Great car and lovely colour, oh and fantastic work sir.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

If I wanted a car to pose in, this would do the job very well. What a looker 
:thumb:
Darren


----------



## Dez58pop (May 30, 2013)

*Re m3*

Wow that's stunning what polishes did you use to achieve this detail


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

Great work! Looks awesome now


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Lovely work, I think the black inserts on the front splitter are a must have.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great finish:thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh my....looks fantastic..

Although I'm with summit on the black wheels, takes the edge off the lines in my opinion, but top work all the same


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Cracking finish and like the wheels but not keen on the colour myself. Nice pic's tho :thumb:


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a mate who is 74 years old and he drive one of these, daily.


----------

